#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Definindo a máscara de sub-rede

## Roberto21

Olá pessoal, vou fazer um novo tópico hoje para ajudar a comunidade e tenho quase certeza que estou postando no lugar certo, por que depois que vi até tópico de moderadores sendo movidos fiquei sem saber direito o que fazer e onde postar.

Seguinte, quando necessitamos criar alguma rede e determinar o número máximo de host's que ela terá determinamos isso na mascara de sub-rede, da seguinte forma:


255.128.0.0 ou /9 =8.388.606 hosts
255.192.0.0 ou /10 =4.194.302 hosts
255.224.0.0 ou /11 =2.097.150 hosts
255.240.0.0 ou /12 =1.048.574 hosts
255.248.0.0 ou /13 =524.286 hosts
255.252.0.0 ou /14 =262.142 hosts
255.254.0.0 ou /15 =131.070 hosts
255.255.0.0 ou /16 =65.534 hosts
255.255.128.0 ou /17 =32.766 hosts
255.255.192.0 ou /18 =16.382 hosts
255.255.224.0 ou /19 =8.190 hosts
255.255.240.0 ou /20 =4.094 hosts
255.255.248.0 ou /21 =2.046 hosts
255.255.252.0 ou /22 =1.022 hosts
255.255.254.0 ou /23 =510 hosts
255.255.255.0 ou /24 =254 hosts
255.255.255.128 ou /25 =126 hosts
255.255.255.192 ou /26 =62 hosts
255.255.255.224 ou /27 =30 hosts
255.255.255.240 ou /28 =14 hosts
255.255.255.248 ou /29 =6 hosts
255.255.255.252 ou /30 =2 hosts 

Creio que isso será de muita utilidade para quem ''as vezes'' necessita fazer uma sub-rede pequena ou seja com poucos hosts e por não saber usa mascara /24 sem necessidade e assim deixando a rede vulnerável pela quantidade grande de hosts disponíveis que a mesma tem.

Para o pessoal ''graduado'' observem que o que coloquei foi o número de hosts referente as máscaras faltando ainda detalhes como classes, o número de sub-redes desejado em cada máscara e os bits dos hosts, mas a intenção do tópico e ajudar e simplificar o entendimento, se me aprofundasse mais poderia causar dúvidas.

----------


## lfaria

Eu, no meu site, coloquei algumas coisas parecidas, com o objetivo de ajudar:

Tabela de Subredes.

Tabelas de CÃ¡lculo 1

----------


## sergio

> Olá pessoal, vou fazer um novo tópico hoje para ajudar a comunidade e tenho quase certeza que estou postando no lugar certo, por que depois que vi até tópico de moderadores sendo movidos fiquei sem saber direito o que fazer e onde postar.
> 
> ...
> ...


Estamos tentando organizar o portal, movendo os tópicos (posts) para os fóruns condizentes com os temas propostos nos títulos, assim como no assunto dos mesmos.

Grande parte dos "problemas" de postagens em fóruns inadequados parte justamente do Forum Mikrotik, pois por usarem tal sistema acreditam que qualqer assunto referente ao mesmo seja aplicado somente a este e a nenhum outro sistema operacional e isso não é correto.

Outro grande problema são posts relacionados ao Mikrotik, mas que possuem seus sub-fóruns correspondentes, mas os usuários simplesmente ignoram estes sub-fóruns ou por preguiça ou ainda por falta de vontade de colaborar e desatenção, não fazem as postagens nos locais adequados.

Esse é o motivo de tópicos (posts) movidos em todo o portal, além de limpeza de mensagens que não coloboram em nada com um tópico (mensagens como _acompanhando_ e semelhantes). 

Estes procedimentos visam a funcionalidade adequada das ferramentas de *pesquisa* e a distribuição da informação de maneira coerente e organizada.

Qualquer dúvida sobre o funcioanemto do portal Under Linux pode ser feita utilizando o tópico:

*Dúvidas sobre o portal*

Obrigado pela colaboração.

----------

